# Rytek's recipe and Cure #1



## graystratcat (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been making smoked jerky now for more years than I care to admit and through the years have tweaked my favorite recipe to exactly how I like it, but it was originally based on Rytek's recipe from his 'Revised Edition' which I believe came out after revision 1.  Well, today, I went back to Rytek's book to take a look at his base recipe - I haven't looked at his original recipe in quite some time -  and I was kind of surprised by what I found, thus the reason I'm posting this inquiry to all my learned smokin' brethren.

Following is his recipe for jerky.  Note, he mentions air drying it instead of smoking it, but I'm not sure if that would have any bearing with my conundrum.....

For 3 pounds of beef or venison:

1 TBS Salt

1 level TSP Prague Powder #1 (i.e., cure #1)

1 TSP OP

1 TSP GP

1 TSP CBP

1/4 cup soy sauce

1/3 cup Worcestershire sauce

It's line 2 of the recipe that got me.  1 TSP of cure #1 for 3 pounds of meat?  Now I always follow manufacturer's directions as to cure....so tell me all.... is this a safe level of cure #1 as specified in the recipe for 3 pounds of meat when compared to the golden rule of 1 level TSP per 5 pounds of meat?  If so, please help me with that math as to PPM's.....

Also, if someone has a later edition of the book, would they mind checking to see if this recipe has changed based on the amount of either meat or cure #1?

Signed

Confused in Nitriteville.....


----------



## daveomak (Feb 28, 2012)

Salt, morning.... I was looking up Jerky in my Rytek book and it ain't there... too old a book I guess...   Then I went to Susan Minor's site and I think you are using the cure amounts for Ground Meat in your whole meat recipe....

I don't think jerky is considered ground meat....

I am headed to the cure section for whole meats and will report back.....  Dave

Back.... I'm confused....  In Omak..... Now everyone knows as much as I do...  Can you scan Rytek's book for us to look at ???

++++++++++++++

_It's line 2 of the recipe that got me.  1 TSP of cure #1 for 3 pounds of meat?  Now I always follow manufacturer's directions as to cure....so tell me all.... is this a safe level of cure #1 as specified in the recipe for 3 pounds of meat when compared to the golden rule of 1 level TSP per 5 pounds of meat?  If so, please help me with that math as to PPM's_.....

Use as follows:

Cure per pound of ground meat/fat:


Amount of Meat/FatAmount of Cure Vol.Wt. 1 lb.1/4 tsp..05 oz.2 lbs.3/8 tsp..08 oz.3 lbs.1/2 tsp..10 oz.4 lbs.3/4 tsp..15 oz.*5 lbs.**1 tsp.**.20 oz*.10 lbs.2 tsp..40 oz.15 lbs.1 Tbsp..60 oz.20 lbs.1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp..80 oz.25 lbs.1 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.1.00 oz.50 lbs.3 Tbsp. + 1 tsp.2.00 oz.100 lbs.6 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.4.00 oz.
tsp. = teaspoon; Tbsp.= Tablespoon;
oz.= ounce

*****************************

WedlinyDomowe
[h2]How to Apply Cures[/h2]
Well, there are two approaches:

Like an amateur - collecting hundreds of recipes and relying blindly on each of them. You lose a recipe and you don’t know what to do. And how do you know they contain the right amount of cure?
Like a professional - taking matters in your own hands and applying cures according to the USA Government requirements.
In case you want to be the professional, we are enclosing some useful data which is based on the U.S. standards. Comminuted products - small meat pieces, meat for sausages, ground meat, poultry etc. Cure #1 was developed in such a way that if we add 4 ounces of Cure #1 to 100 pounds of meat, the quantity of nitrite added to meat will conform to the legal limits (156 ppm) permitted by the Meat Division of the United States Department of Agriculture.

That corresponds to 1 oz. (28.35 g) of Cure #1 for each 25 lbs. (11.33 kg) of meat or 0.2 oz. (5.66 g) per 5 lbs. (2.26 kg) of meat.

Comminuted Meat (Sausages)Cure #1 in ouncesCure #1 in gramsCure #1 in teaspoons25 lbs.128.3555 lbs.0.25.6611 lb.0.041.11/51 kg0.082.51/2
Cured dry products - country ham, country style pork shoulder, prosciutto, etc. These products are prepared from a single piece of meat and the curing ingredients are rubbed into the surface of the meat several times during the curing period. Nitrite is applied to the surface of the meat or poultry as part of a cure mixture. If you look at the FSIS nitrite limits table on page 36 you will see that the maximum nitrite limit for Dry Cured Products (625 ppm) is four times higher than for Comminuted Products (156 ppm).

To cure meat for sausages (comminuted) and to stay within 156 ppm nitrite limit we have to apply no more than 1 oz of Cure #1 for each 25 lbs of meat. To dry cure 25 lbs of pork butts and to stay within 625 nitrite limits we need 4 times more of Cure #1, in our case 4 ounces. Keep in mind that when you add Cure #1 (there is 93.75% salt in it) you are adding extra salt to your meat and you may re-adjust your recipe.

Meat for Dry CuringCure #1 in ouncesCure #1 in gramsCure #1 in teaspoons25 lbs.4113.4205 lbs.0.822.6441 lb.0.164.43/41 kg0.3510.01.5
The reason that there are much higher allowable nitrite limits for dry cured products is that nitrite dissipates rapidly in time and the dry cured products are air dried for a long time. Those higher limits guarantee a steady supply of nitrite.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2012)

It should be 1 tsp per 5 lbs of meat like Dave mentioned. I didn't know that ground meat and whole meat were possible getting different amounts of cure. As far as I understood it they were all the same.????


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 28, 2012)

I use 1 tsp per every 5 lbs of meat regardless if strip or ground. 5 lbs is 5 lbs, 25 lbs is 25 lbs and so on.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2012)

nepas said:


> I use 1 tsp per every 5 lbs of meat regardless if strip or ground. 5 lbs is 5 lbs, 25 lbs is 25 lbs and so on.




Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 28, 2012)

Dave, thanks for the research.  Just for clarity as to what I'm actually using, I stick with the 1 level tsp of cure #1 per 5 pounds of meat guideline.   And you're correct, I am making whole muscle jerky.  As for your Rytek book not having a jerky recipe, am I correct in assuming you have version 1 of the book (hence your reference to 'too old I guess')?  I'm pretty sure my 'Revised Edition' is the first release AFTER edition one, so mine is pretty old too.

The reason I posted this was to query the rest of ya'll as to your thoughts about his recipe and amount of cure.  As I mentioned above, I was kind of surprised when I went back to his book since I've been using my own recipe for so long...and I use the 1 tsp per 5 pounds of meat ratio.....

-Salt


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 28, 2012)

I thought they were all the same.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 28, 2012)

Salt, I posted what the "authority" recommends... That is the maximum allowable.... After thinking about your situation with strips of jerky, penetration of the cure would be almost instantanious...

The drying time would be very short and the dissipation of nitrites would be minimal... So, you and Rytek are right...

I believe the "steady supply" is for curing for up to 14 days....

*The reason that there are much higher allowable nitrite limits for dry cured products is that nitrite dissipates rapidly in time and the dry cured products are air dried for a long time. Those higher limits guarantee a steady supply of nitrite.*

Sorry for any confusion.... I do not want to start another "discussion" on cures... just trying to answer a question using examples from the experts.... Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 28, 2012)

The jerky in that recipes isn't 'dry' cured, it's cured in what amounts to a marinade.
Marinated for approximately 24 hours, then dried for 3-4 hours at 145-150 degrees.
The high level of cure isn't necessary (or a good idea) in that recipe.

The original recipe.....
http://www.sausagemaker.com/beeforvenisonjerky.aspx


----------



## big casino (Feb 28, 2012)

If you read the above chart you can think of it as dry curing, it definitely is not ground meat,  it's the amount of residual nitrite that is important not that amount you use in the recipe, as Dave mentioned the nitrite dissipates quickly

I just recently had a discussion about he amount of nitrite in ryteks dry cured bacon, I even called the sausage maker and asked questions, you can do that about any recipe

oh and I have the revised addition of ryteks book 2008, same recipe


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 28, 2012)

The thin slicing and large surface area makes it more akin to ground meat than whole cuts.
Do as you wish, but that much nitrite isn't necessary.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 28, 2012)

If you call it a dry cure then you're allowed 625ppm  and the tsp per 3 pounds equals 275ppm

If you figure it as an immersion cure you'd need to know the weight of the brine and the meat. (Using method #2) Since the majority of it is water based sauces lets figure it's equal to water weight. plus a little  more or about .303 Lb. and the weight of the meat  which is 3 lbs. or 3.3+/- pounds  total.
That works out to 250ppm,   and you're allowed 200ppm in an immersion brine.


----------



## big casino (Feb 28, 2012)

let see if I did this right...LOL

1tsp=4grams 4x.0625=.25 nitrite

1 lb = .454 grams x 3 =1362

.25/ 1362=.000184

.000184 x 1,000,000 184ppm

I would impress myself if this is correct

some one please check this out


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 28, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> let see if I did this right...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't a Tsp of #1 6 grams?

LOL that .0625 looks funny :ROTF  (inside joke)
 You math is right as you posted it Big C


----------



## big casino (Feb 28, 2012)

Well I didn't run over and check my cure#1  I just searched how many grams were in a tsp and it said roughly 4 grams


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 28, 2012)

who said?
Sorry I was editing while you were posting


----------



## big casino (Feb 28, 2012)

Dan I owe all that math to you, because of our conversation also I was looking up how to do the formula and I found some posts on another forum on a thread that had been started by you...LOL

Thanks Sense!

oh and by the way here is the source

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_teaspoons_in_a_gram


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 28, 2012)

So sorry grasshopper :biggrin:. but your link doesn't say what they're weighing. A teaspoon of feathers weighs less then a teaspoon of lead.

Just saying :sausage:


----------



## big casino (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL but what weighs more a lb of feathers or a lb of lead?


----------



## sausageboy (Feb 28, 2012)

Deleted by SausageBoy!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 28, 2012)

YIKES

Hurting my gray matter.

1 tsp per every 5 lbs of meat.

Nuff said   OUWWWWCH


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 28, 2012)

SausageBoy said:


> Where are you getting the 5 lbs.?
> I was told by the 'authorities' to use the comminuted (ground meat) rate (156 ppm) when curing jerky.



Damn I was way off . Thanks Sausageboy . I mixed up my cups, quarts and gallons.
I hate volume measures. 
I will correct my original post.

If I had thought about it I should have realized that a cup wouldn't weigh 5 pounds...


----------



## big casino (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL here at my house at 1100 ft above sea level  1 leveled tsp of instacure#1 = 5grams


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 28, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> Damn I was way off . Thanks Sausageboy . I mixed up my cups, quarts and gallons.
> I hate volume measures.
> I will correct my original post.
> If I had thought about it I should have realized that a cup wouldn't weigh 5 pounds...



That happens to all of us!!

:icon_cool:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 28, 2012)

I think you guys are missing the KEY WORDS here...

" Following is his recipe for jerky. Note, he mentions* air drying* it instead of smoking it, but I'm not sure if that would have any bearing with my conundrum....."

  Some are also confusing Dry Curing as in "Air to dry the meat" and Dry Curing meaning a "Dry Rub containing Cure"...

If in this recipe Rytek intended to Air Dry the jerky it would be resonable based on the info DaveOmak provided...

" The reason that there are much higher allowable nitrite limits for dry cured products is that nitrite dissipates rapidly in time and the dry cured products are air dried for a long time. Those higher limits guarantee a steady supply of nitrite."

 ....that Extra Cure be added because of the Dissapation rate of Nitrite over Time.  So...Air Dryed Jerky, 1tsp per 3 pounds Meat...All other methods, 1tsp per 5 pounds Meat...

It would seem Rytek figured his recipe would be followed Exactly, and not  Smoked, placed in a fancy Dehydrator or that Savvy guys from SMF would be calculating in PPM.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






He provided a margin of Safety for the Home Jerky Maker who knows Zip!...JJ


----------



## sausageboy (Feb 28, 2012)

Deleted by SausageBoy!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 28, 2012)

SausageBoy said:


> When using the USDA's recommended maximum cure levels, their definitions of what is being cured must also be used.
> The USDA sees "dry cured" products as larger pieces of meat cured for an extended length of time.
> *"NITRITE USED IN CURED, DRY PRODUCTS
> The amount of ingoing nitrite used in dry cured products, such as country ham, country style pork
> ...


I understand what you are saying...And agree if we were talking Whole Meat ...But... In this case we are talking Jerky, AIR DRIED Jerky. Regardless of the penetration rate into large Whole muscle, Jerky Strips or even Ground Meat,or whether we are using a Marinade or Dry Rub, the issue is... Do we need extra Nitrite in the form Cure #1 to make up for Dissipation when we Air Dry jerky. When you compare to the WedlinyDomowe.com Charts Dave used...What amount of Cure #1 does the USDA info you reference, specify when the Jerky, is Air Dried?...Thanks...JJ

BTW...The quote of mine you referenced was not directed at you...


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 29, 2012)

SausageBoy said:


> I was told by the 'authorities' to use the comminuted (ground meat) rate (156 ppm) when curing jerky.



I think I'd have to agree with the "Authorities" here. we're talking 1/4" slices of meat that are typically cured for a day. Within that time the cure has gone through the meat and 156ppm would be plenty, and fine for drying in the dehydrator or smoker. As far a hanging it to dry in the garage for  week, I'd have to ponder on that for a bit.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 29, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> ..Does the USDA specify the same amount of Cure#1 whether the product, specifically Jerky, is Marinated, Dry Rubbed, Air Dryed, Smoked, or Dehydrated?...Thanks, >



Not to get off track with your question JJ, (but I will anyways) :biggrin:

 The USDA recommends preheating your jerky to 160° then drying immediately after.  this includes cured and uncured jerky.  :pot:

_Why is temperature important when making jerky? Illnesses due to Salmonella and E. coli O157:H7 from homemade jerky raise questions about the safety of traditional drying methods for making beef and venison jerky. The USDA Meat and Poultry Hotline's current recommendation for making jerky safely is to heat meat to 160 °F and poultry to 165 °F before the dehydrating process. This step assures that any bacteria present will be destroyed by wet heat. But most dehydrator instructions do not include this step, and a dehydrator may not reach temperatures high enough to heat meat to 160 °F or 165 °F.

After heating to 160 °F or 165 °F, maintaining a constant dehydrator temperature of 130 to 140 °F during the drying process is important because:

 *   the process must be fast enough to dry food before it spoils; and
 *   it must remove enough water that microorganisms are unable to grow.

_


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 29, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> Not to get off track with your question JJ, (but I will anyways)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Morning Dan...For total safety it is a great idea to heat the Jerky to 160+F Before ,During or After Smoking or whatever...But I still would like to know one way or the other if adding a bit extra Cure#1 makes it safe to Air Dry, jerky and only jerky, because of Dissipation...

As long as we are Off Subject...

Some times it is hard to get a straight, definative answer. Each week I get another complaint about Posting a Clear Question and getting incomplete answers, general non-specific answers, meaningless diatribe or web clips taken and quoted out of context...I don't profess to be a brilliant man but 9 out of 10 times it seems some people answering the question didn't Read the question...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 29, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Some times it is hard to get a straight, definative answer. Each week I get another complaint about Posting a Clear Question and getting incomplete answers, general non-specific answers, meaningless diatribe or web clips taken and quoted out of context...I don't profess to be a brilliant man but 9 out of 10 times it seems some people answering the question didn't Read the question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I was just insulted.:dunno :th_crybaby2:

Quite often there is no right answer and that's why these threads start taking on a life of there own.

I can't answer the OP's original question whether the cure is a safe amount,  I can only give an opinion like everyone else, and offer links or information to help them make their own educated decision .

   I also think it would be tough to find any info from the USDA on the subject of safely drying jerky for 7 days at room temp's like Mr Kutas recommends.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 29, 2012)

You have to be JOKING!...You know better than to think I would INSULT YOU!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Discussion and opinion is what makes this fun but sometimes it gets so far off point, it becomes confusing. If there is no definative answer then members should state so and not try to be argumentative for the sake of it...JJ


----------



## big casino (Feb 29, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I think you guys are missing the KEY WORDS here...
> 
> " Following is his recipe for jerky. Note, he mentions* air drying* it instead of smoking it, but I'm not sure if that would have any bearing with my conundrum....."
> 
> ...




actually Rytek gives you several ways of drying the same jerky, he mentions IF you live in a dry enough area, you can just let it air dry in your garage, but then mentions dehydrators,  and even just putting in your oven IF it has a pilot and that would be enough heat to dry it, and smoking, but I think it says toi  put it in the smoker around 90 to 100 degrees


----------



## alblancher (Feb 29, 2012)

HeHe

We've had 10 straight days of humidity over 95 percent down here,  one day about a month ago it got below 80 percent but kicked right back up to the 90s.  Air drying is not something we do.  Personally I find Ryteck to be pretty dated.  Informative and interesting but dated.  I read Rhyteck for inspiration and  newer publications for accuracy.


----------



## grabber (Feb 29, 2012)

I adjusted his 3 lbs. recipe for 5 lbs. of ground venison or 90/10 beef.  I agree with the 1 tsp.of #1 per 5 lbs. of meat.  Instead of smoking, I add 1 tsp., no more, of liquid smoke to the mixture.  Gives it a hint of smoke flavor with less work.


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd like to thank you all for the feedback and info. The discussion here has been a very informative and again shows how the SMF community is a great source of reference and supports intellectual exchange. 

So to summarize, if I may,  enough data has been presented to support that staying with my 1 TSP of Cure #1 per 5 pounds of whole muscle jerky that will be wet marinated/cured and then smoked is an acceptable practice.  And, getting the jerky to 160* at some time during the smoke would also be warranted.

-Salt


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 29, 2012)

GrayStratCat said:


> I'd like to thank you all for the feedback and info. The discussion here has been a very informative and again shows how the SMF community is a great source of reference and supports intellectual exchange.
> 
> So to summarize, if I may,  enough data has been presented to support that staying with my 1 TSP of Cure #1 per 5 pounds of whole muscle jerky that will be wet marinated/cured and then smoked is an acceptable practice.  And, getting the jerky to 160* at some time during the smoke would also be warranted.
> 
> -Salt


Yes...The 160*F comes into play because there are some Bacteria that if Heated Slowly and given enough Time will form Spores that can survive Heating and Drying and can  then make you sick...This is more critical with Game Jerky because the Kill Shot and Gutting frequently breaks the Digestive Tract and contaminates the meat...It is then Hung at less than refrigeration temperatures and these Bacteria multiply rapidly...JJ


----------

